# Vet Recommendation (Grafton/Grand Forks)



## dgallow8 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm moving to Grafton from western Nebraska at the beginning of March, wanted to know if anyone had any recommedations on a good vet in the area. Dogs are Field Trial and hunting dogs. Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Edenburg has an awesome Vet

Dakota Animal Care
890 Highway 32 S
Edinburg, ND 58227
(701) 993-8510

xdeano


----------

